# [Essentials] Literature



## ZER∅ (Jun 29, 2009)

You guys know how this works.


The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy 
Starship Troopers
The Catcher in The Rye


*EDIT:* I'm gonna be on vacation for the next two weeks, not sure if i'll be able to get online.  If the second or third poster would update the scores in their post that would be cool, or if any mod has the time you can edit my post.  If not I'll update as soon as possible. :*


----------



## jesterscourt (Jun 29, 2009)

I swear we already had one of these, although perhaps not with the "essentials" title.

House of Leaves
East of Eden
The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle


----------



## Mars (Jul 1, 2009)

1984


----------



## Jaems (Jul 1, 2009)

Oil!
Paradise Lost (I like epic poetry, and more people should too)
Siddhartha
The Metamorphoses

God forbid anyone recommend Twilight.


----------



## smash_brew (Jul 1, 2009)

Brave New World
Fahrenheit 451
Slaughterhouse Five
Another Roadside Attraction
Half Asleep in Frog Pajamas
Electric Kool Aid Acid Test
Rum Dairies

Just a handful. I'm sure i could come up with a few more.


----------



## Smatchmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Lotta good ones mentioned already!
Off the top of my head, I'd add:

1984
Watership Down (El-ahrairah has the _*best*_ gbatemp name, imo. i'm jealous of it....)
The Thief of Always
Dreamboy
The Road
As I Lay Dying
the Discworld series
Catcher in the Rye


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 1, 2009)

Bible
Harry Potter
Websters Dictionary


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jul 1, 2009)

-*House of Leaves* (it is unlike anything I have ever read before, and I loved it) 
-*Dune* (great sci-fi book, dunno about anything beyond the first though)
-*Hobbit + Lord of the Rings* (kinda reminded myself I want to read it all over again, the writing really transports me there in my mind)

A few others, while probably not as prolific as the above, 
*-The Long Walk* (totally F'ed up sci-fi story by Stephen King when he was calling himself Richard Bachman, would make a great movie)
*-Sphere* (an amazing Michael Crichton page-turner, read in 2 days)
*-The Ruins* (suspenseful horror story)


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jul 1, 2009)

Twilight ;] (I liked it, surprisingly!)
Harry Potter
Pendragon series
Watership Down
...
How come when it comes to these things-
Things not seen-
I can only remember the short teen books?!?!
D=


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 1, 2009)

The Miracle of Right Thought
The Laws of Thinking
Rich Dad, Poor Dad


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 1, 2009)

~The Dead Zone by stephen king

~The entire captain underpants series


----------



## kevenka (Jul 1, 2009)

Eragon series, it's like lord of the rings but for our time =]


----------



## jesterscourt (Jul 1, 2009)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Eragon series, it's like lord of the rings but for our time =]




No, no it's not.  It's the Barney version of Pern.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 1, 2009)

Harry Potter
Darren Shan


----------

